# Help! My Monitor and PC won't connect!



## oceanscape

When I switch my computer on the monitor just reads "no signal"

All of the cables are firmly connected. I don't understand...

Is it likely to be the case of getting a new monitor or might it be a problem with the PC itself?

Thanks for any advice... :4-dontkno


----------



## Joefireline

check that the cable is in properly, and check for any dust.
Try using a different monitor if you have one...


----------



## oceanscape

Thanks. I've checked for dust and the cables are all very firmly connected.

I don't have a spare computer monitor so maybe I will try and get one to make sure that it is the monitor that's the problem and not the actual PC. 

(Can anyone reassure me about it *not *being the PC?!)


----------



## Terrister

Try unplugging the computer. Remove the video card. Now put it back in. Power up and see if it comes on. AGP cards are bad about working out of the slots.


----------



## oceanscape

Terrister said:


> Try unplugging the computer. Remove the video card. Now put it back in. Power up and see if it comes on. AGP cards are bad about working out of the slots.


Thanks for posting. I am such a novice...what and where will I find the video card?? Considering I don't even know what the video card is, do you think it's best I take it in somewhere??

Thanks again for helping


----------



## whodat

> Considering I don't even know what the video card is, do you think it's best I take it in somewhere??


sounds that way
good luck


----------



## Ralck

The video card is the card connecting to the monitor cable. Or, if you have onboard video, then the monitor cable will be directly plugged into the motherboard. But I agree with Whosdat that if your not sure about these things, you should bring it to a shop to get repaired.


----------



## Terrister

I agree. But ask the person at the shop to show you the video card. If I am correct, it should take less than 10 minutes to fix.


----------



## oceanscape

Okay. The guy from the computer shop said it was the motherboard.

Here are the options -

£169 + VAT for it to be fixed

£189 + VAT for it to be fixed and for the hard drive/saved files to kept

Now I really don't know what to do. For that kind of money I may as well buy a new PC - don't you think? :4-dontkno

Forgot to mention - the PC is about 4 years old. Any point in paying that kind of cash to fix it?


----------



## Terrister

Not sure how much that is in US money, but sounds like a lot of money to put into a 4 yo pc. You can slave your old hard drive into the new machine to get yuou files back.


----------



## oceanscape

Something I don't understand.

The company say that the problem is the motherboard. Why can't they simply replace the motherboard? Why do they need to mess around with the hard drive?


----------



## Terrister

That sounded odd to me also. They may be talking about loading the new drivers into Windows for that motherboard. If they do not do this, Winddows may not boot.


----------



## sam_85

thank you so much this totally worked i didnt have to remove the video card n im glad cus i have no idea how to do that and i dont have time to get a pro so thank you so much


----------

